# New record set for most named Atlantic storms at 29



## asp3 (Nov 10, 2020)

https://www.sciencenews.org/article/2020-storm-theta-record-atlantic-hurricane-climate

Theta has become the year's 29th named storm the most ever.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 10, 2020)

This year has been very bad for the coastal areas....and the oceans are still quite warm, so there may be even more.  It's not just our part of the planet, either....there have been several reports of massive storms in SE Asia this year....and probably many other parts of the world.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 10, 2020)

Oh, I thought it tied the record.  Wow, what a season.  The Gulf and Louisiana were hit very hard this year.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 12, 2020)

It's the shape of things to come.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 13, 2020)

#30 is brewing 11/13/20 Name Iota near central America. Theta is far out in the Atlantic and expected to dissipate.


----------

